# Creating a text track?



## creativeforge (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi all, I'm trying to find a plugin that would be loaded on a track and allow me to type chords or lyrics on it. Any idea? Creating a text track in a regular DAW, not a notation software.

Thanks!


----------



## hdsmile (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey, regular daw...? well, what DAW are you using?, I asking because daw to daw is really very different.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm using Mixcraft on Windows 7 64.


----------



## hdsmile (Dec 30, 2016)

well, I'm just Logic pro x user and there is no problem to do this, did you try to google, or wait a bit maybe other members will be able to help in this.


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 30, 2016)

OK, yes I've Googled it to death, but I'm not sure I know how to explain it. What is the Logic Prop feature called?


----------



## hdsmile (Dec 30, 2016)

don't know exactly the name of this, but by logic exist some future under Piano Roll and its calling something like "track scoring editor" or so...


----------



## hdsmile (Dec 30, 2016)

You can also try to find some useful information on this website


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks, I'll explore that. 

Cheers!


----------



## Russell Moran (Dec 31, 2016)

In Logic Pro X you can also enter text into a MIDI track, or use the 'Notes' feature to enter text.

rz


----------



## tonaliszt (Dec 31, 2016)

Haven't tried it, but seems good...https://www.meldaproduction.com/MNotepad


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Jan 1, 2017)

Unless you're using markers in logic (which can be great for lyrics as the big marker window updates dynamically) or notes, I'd go for the melda plugin.


----------

